# Unofficial Guildford Meet - WED 16th !



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Due to the continual good weather, Louise (T7) and I have decided to hold a meet tomorrow night ! ;D

So far, just the two of us meeting somewhere East of Guildford and crusing to the Seahorse in Shalford, (A mile or so South of Guildford on the A281, on right hand side going into village from Guildford, after the church.) ( If you get to the toy shop and the mini roundabout you've gone too far!)

There is a car park to the side and an additional car-park up the hill next to the beer garden where you will probably find us after 7pm - ish. 8)

Everyone is welcome! sorry for the short notice!

Hope to see you there ;D

PS. If your top's not down, you can't come in! ;D  ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Its a major footie night!! 

Thursday is fine....but will think of u all with ur tops down..... ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> PS. If your top's not down, you can't come in! ;D  ;D


                   

I've still not got my car. It's really starting to get to me. Before I sold the TT I thought my wee polo was a great little car, and I suppose it still is. But I used to take the TT into work (130 mile round trip) once a week and go the long way round. I've been getting withdrawal symptoms. 
I'm actually a little worried that I'm going to go over the top when I get the new one. Maybe I should take another test drive to calm me down a bit.

Sorry about that. You just got to me a little. I could come along tomorrow night though, but I'll skip the cruise :-(

Boo hoo sob.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Its a major footie night!!
> 
> Thursday is fine....but will think of u all with ur tops down..... ;D


Crap. I forgot about the football. Can't we find a pub with it on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Birds!!!  

Biggest footie night of the year!!! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll try and make it, have to work late in Leatherhead doing a server change over. Should be finished by 8.00

will be great to see u 2 with your tops down , i'll have to pass on that one unless I use the chainsaw :'(


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Donna - does the Seahorse have footie??

It would be good not to exclude the boys from a meet AGAIN otherwise we will get complaints of sexism!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

if this was Friday, I'd be there.... 

but its too far for me, cos I only finish work at 8pm in Cardiff, so would be a little late....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, if you started this earlier I could see if I could get to the Kneesworth meet before they closed
WITH THE BRAND NEW TTOC BANNERS that I have got for your club !, but wont have time so have a good one, I shall be topless from Southampton to Kneesworth to Bonnie Scotland , where I will pass on all the good wishes of the Southern forumers to our Scots chums , seeing a few up there - 3 meets in the week up Â there. Â Back here on the 24th ! Â John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL - John - you could win the record for two meets in one evening...

Say hi to the Scots boys and take lots of photos with Linux in to give BreTT a bit of competition


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

If the pub has a tv then count me in.......decked out in full Man City colours cheering on Arsenal! ;D I've just had the roof removed by WeChainSawAnything.com so I now qualify for the meeting. 

Phil, surely the fuel consumption you were gloating about the other day for the Polo more than makes up for the TT's great looks, performance, handling, cool interior, posing ability.....hmmm have I missed anything?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

GOOD GOD ! Chris has posted again this year !


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey I never was one for writing to the masses  But after being on here nearly a year with only 27 posts I thought I'd better get rid of the 'newbie' status  When does it disappear - at 50? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> LOL - John - you could win the record for two meets in one evening...
> 
> Say hi to the Scots boys and take lots of photos with Linux in to give BreTT a bit of competition


Linux is now called Tux BTW, Daniela insisted...

Have done several days with 2 meets, but so far not in one night, unless you can count the three in one night we did last month at the 1st of a new breed of Hampshire meets ...or was it 4 Â all confusing really cos we had 1) meet then cruise to a meet. 2)Meet then race/hoon to a meet 3) Meet/eat then 4) Race Cruise Hoon Croon Hoose Crase Racoon Horace till we all lost each other.

Looks like this 4 meets in one style will continue and the next (pardon me for blagging this space to advertise it...) HANTS meet is on the 29th April !

Phew ...got there in the end ! Goodnight all.J x


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Would be there but I have haldex probs :'(

See you soon & have a great night.

Morgan


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Morgan you cant just say that and go off crying...tell us whats wrong now mate ? ???


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Read Here

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1050344643


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG not more trouble..at least it seems that they will sort this under warranty, fingers crossed they dont mess up something else...

I think it was down to your wheel bolts...the locking ones were torqued down _just too tight !_


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> GOOD GOD ! Chris has posted again this year !


lol.

Chris, I miss my TT. I don't think many things could replace it.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

NO it does not have a TV, it is a respectable country type pub! I deliberately planned to go out tonight being a football widow myself! Well if you can think of anywhere in the local vicinity with a TV then fire away, But I'm not mad on football, can't stand Man U and hate Arsenal! Get the picture ;D ;D

Really, I am not fussed where we meet, just want to get out in the sun while we have the chance.

Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Then get to our Kneesworth meet - TV strictly banned as we are TT meeting not TV watching ! ;D

Then follow me to Scotland , whoopee topless all the way !


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kneesworth Donna?

If not Seahorse sounds fine - the boys are welcome if they can drag themselves away from the telly!

Give me a call when you are leaving work and we can agree a meet point - I do fancy a short spin in the early evening sun.... ;D (I love my car ;D)

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Seahorse it is then, if anyone can tear themselves away from scum v scum football! ;D

(Bitter and Twisted Sheffield United Fan!)

Dazzler - we'll be there for a while I guess so might see you there L8R


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just had a mini me meet with myself...25 degs , [smiley=sunny.gif]lovely country roads, just drove for an hour to kill my lunch break !Hotter than UK summer and as yet no trippers grockles or caravans ...yet...just wait til Thursday afternoon. 2 years ago in Lymington had some bugger camping on my front garden !!!!!Was really stroppy [smiley=argue.gif]when I told him to move his 5 berth tent and Caravan off my land ! [smiley=whip.gif] Could have had him with my blunderbus ! [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm still not sure whether to come or not. It's on my way home, but I don't fancy staying here until 6:30 to get there by 7. Was hoping to be out of here by 4. 
Anyway, sounds like it's going to be women moaning about football :-/

Donna, I though you said you were a blades fan?


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Who turned up??

???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I think Sol Campbell was keen to leave the football - maybe he turned up to the meet?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Donna and I had a lovely evening chaps  ;D

Loooong cruise from Lhead to Guildford via Dorking Shere etc, during the 45 minutes before sunset - warm enough to eat outside gazing at our lovely cars...._(sigh)_ and getting chatted up by a scary bloke  

Then eventually retired inside for more gossip and chats - you know us girls.... sex and shopping - the usual ;D

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Damn, Sex and shopping eh? Shame I missed it. 
The footie was very exciting however, and I got pissed to boot. (still am)


----------

